# And the Winner is...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

*The winner of the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEq Giveaway is...*

:fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2:

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

*ccdoggy WINS!!!*

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:
*
Congratulations!*

:fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2:

:yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2:​


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice! Congratulations:yay2:


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so very much! This will finally make my system complete (for the next few months at least). 

I just want to give a big shout out to everyone in the community for helping and being supportive of all the many projects and questions. The elite few that run this place do an excellent job and could not be better people.

I am sooooo excited to get it and play around with it. i will have to make a post about it and how it works out. I cant wait!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations Steve, Enjoy your new AS-EQ1:clap:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Good deal,.. congrats:dancebanana:arty::dancebanana:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations on the win! Very cool stuff indeed!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoy the new "toy"!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats man, Let us know how you like it......:T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats Steve! And you're right you'd better post about it!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations...enjoy and post your impressions.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

There seems to be a little hickup and so i wont be getting it for a while, but I will post some impressions of it and how it goes.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats...hope you get it soon.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

in my neck of the woods.. the older folks' has a saying! that every dog has his day, Welllllll Steve this is your day...congrats :unbelievable::daydream: lots of rumbles in your space when it arrives soon i hope!!!


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I wasn’t sure what this but I do now after having quick read on the site. Nice gift give away should sort things out pretty quick.


----------



## nsnotes (Oct 16, 2009)

Great one! ccdoggy, congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy your prize!!!  nsnotes


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

This is great Steve! Happy accurate Woofing. :T


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

nice!!

I would love to hear what you think of it when you get it all up and running.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

We demand pics of when you get it set up! Congrats!


----------

